# Musician/singer



## Colin M Douglas (Feb 2, 2010)

How easy is it to gain access to clubs for bookings as a musician/band.
Im thinking of coming to stay in 4 years time and want to do this part time to top up the finances.
Can someone steer me to a website or something 
Any reply welcome.
Many thanks all.
Colin


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

As usual I can only speak for Limassol and I believe there is a market there for this kind of stuff. Have a word with these guys: Live Music in Cyprus | 7 Seas - Live Music Bar Limassol | Limassol Nightlife


----------

